# Key hole jig.



## Abn101mp (Oct 11, 2016)

Looking for ideas for a key hole jig I can use for small shelves I am putting up in our spare bathroom.
Any suggestions would be a help.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I have just put the key-hole bit in my table mounted router and using a fence and right and left stops, made the keyhole slot needed.


----------



## joek30296 (Jul 21, 2010)

You can do as Jim said, use a keyhole bit in a router or purchase keyhole hangers that screw on. The hangers are available at most big box stores or even Wally World. A pack of 10 is less than $6.00.


----------



## JBrow (Nov 18, 2015)

Abn101mp,

I use Jim Finn's router table method. But a keyhole router bit is typically small and a lot of material removal is required. Routing the slot first with a straight bit and then perfecting the keyhole with keyhole bit saves some wear and tear on the keyhole bit. However, since this method requires changing bits, care is required to ensure the straight bit set up and the keyhole bit setup are identical. Clamping registering blocks to the router table so that the router fence can be re-positioned exactly where it needs to be after installing the keyhole bit can be helpful. Ensuring the height above the table of the straight bit and keyhole bit are the same can be achieved by using a setup block. A slot (or better yet, a rabbet) routed with the straight bit in a scarp of wood before changing router bits can then be used to set the height of the keyhole bit.


----------



## CajunWoodArtist (Oct 27, 2015)

I bough this template from Rockler and it works good


----------

